# new-bee seeks local abandoned shacks to squat



## Dragonfly (Jul 5, 2018)

Hey all,
I'm new here and wondering if any one has info, in my local area of Fort Bragg, Ca (or frankly all of coastal Mendocino county) as to where abandoned shacks/houses are. I'm a long time resident of Mendocino county and have some knowledge however the ones I know about are too 'public' in their location not to draw attention. Thank you for your help in advance.


----------



## deleted17310 (Jul 11, 2018)

idk about mendo county but marina CA and seaside are off the hook for squatable houses. whole neighborhoods abandoned and fenced since fort ord closed


----------



## Dragonfly (Jul 12, 2018)

Thanks sounds intriguing


----------



## deleted17310 (Jul 19, 2018)

Also on fort ord is the impossible city counter sniper training complex (inactive) I did some sneaking around in there about 6months ago there is a post and some pics in the urban exploration forum. It is an awesome experience I highly recommend a trip if you are in the Monterey/seaside area. Good luck


----------

